# can I add Methylene blue to treat my sick fish?



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

she's breathing very heavily and has stopped all activity will this help my poor little fish?

thank you guys.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, assuming this is the sick fish in the other thread, have you managed to net it out to a separate tank for treatment?

Second, do not mix medications. They may react together, causing more problems. Treat with one, and if not successful after following the label instructions, make sure you do a thorough water change before adding another medication. And this should only be done in a separate tank.

Adding medications to a tank of several fish can cause problems. Soe fish may react to this or that medication, bacteria and plants may be affected, etc. I never treat an entire tank unless I am absolutely certain of the issue and the treatment, and if there is reason to think it is contagious. Like ich (white spot) which must always be treated in the main tank.

When fish behave as you describe, it is frequently too late. For the sake of the fish, I usually net it out and destroy it. Unless you are certain of the problem and treatment, this is kinder to the sick fish and safer for the other fish.

Having said all that, Methylene Blue is not likely to cause harm, I have used it for ich (years ago), though plants sometimes can be affected. But I've no idea if it will cure this issue.

Byron.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Byron said:


> First, assuming this is the sick fish in the other thread, have you managed to net it out to a separate tank for treatment?
> 
> Second, do not mix medications. They may react together, causing more problems. Treat with one, and if not successful after following the label instructions, make sure you do a thorough water change before adding another medication. And this should only be done in a separate tank.
> 
> ...


thank you for your response Byron.

I have not been able to net her out yet.

I have been speaking to a vet who is a friend of ours and she has advised me everything so far. I am not sure how much she really knows about fish but she tells me that I should be changing the water every 15 to 20 days normally. I have been doing water changes once a week so I thought that was strange. She told me to get the E.M. Erythromycin and add it to the tank. She mentioned that the beneficial bacteria was not present because of my weekly water changes and so it wouldnt matter if I added the Erythromycin on to the larger aquarium. That medicine does not harm the plants according to her and it does not say on the label.

She advised me to get the Methylene Blue. She did not mention to not mix the medicine but I am not going to add the blue to the main aquarium because its toxic for the plants.

so far she has stopped the heavy breathing so thats good right? her fins are all contracted and she is still a bit stagnent in the bottom right-hand side corner. I really have to do everything I can for her I am really attached to her.

I am almost certain that she has this gill disease because all the symptoms seem to show.

if the Erythromycin doesnt work Ill get her out somehow and put her in the hospital with the blue medicine. 

I really am grateful for all your help Byron


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

> I have been speaking to a vet who is a friend of ours and she has advised me everything so far. I am not sure how much she really knows about fish but she tells me that I should be changing the water every 15 to 20 days normally. I have been doing water changes once a week so I thought that was strange. She told me to get the E.M. Erythromycin and add it to the tank. She mentioned that the beneficial bacteria was not present because of my weekly water changes and so it wouldnt matter if I added the Erythromycin on to the larger aquarium. That medicine does not harm the plants according to her and it does not say on the label.


I can only say she is wrong on the water changes/bacteria issue. Nitrifying bacteria, indeed any bacteria, do not live in the water but on surfaces. So doing a water change is in no way killing off the bacteria, provided dechlorinator is used.

And I can assure you it is very dangerous to mix medications for the reason I gave previously. Not that she is saying different, but just for the record. Methylene blue is not likely to cause much of an issue as it is nothing more than a dye. Still, I wouldn't second guess this and mix things. Either or, up to you. Good luck.

Byron.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Byron said:


> I can only say she is wrong on the water changes/bacteria issue. Nitrifying bacteria, indeed any bacteria, do not live in the water but on surfaces. So doing a water change is in no way killing off the bacteria, provided dechlorinator is used.
> 
> And I can assure you it is very dangerous to mix medications for the reason I gave previously. Not that she is saying different, but just for the record. Methylene blue is not likely to cause much of an issue as it is nothing more than a dye. Still, I wouldn't second guess this and mix things. Either or, up to you. Good luck.
> 
> Byron.


thank you for warning me and stuff I am very hesitant about folllowing her full instructions completely and im sure that alot of things have changed since she went to school. She told me that the fish dont have any memory and that they forget things instantly but I dont think so. 

When I tried to net Lilinette out she hid. When I get close to the aquarium she hides and sticks her head out once in a while. The vet said that the other fish will try to make her life end faster when they see that she is dying. Im afraid of that I hope thats not accurate because that would be bad and sad. I would think that the other fish are worried for her and care for her because shes their lady and shes the only one but Im not sure. Im just not sure of so many things but there are alot of contributing factors to all these issues so its most likely that no one would know you know?

I just hope that things dont make a turn for the worst.


----------



## iamtetsuo (Dec 10, 2009)

leogtr said:


> thank you for warning me and stuff I am very hesitant about folllowing her full instructions completely and im sure that alot of things have changed since she went to school. She told me that the fish dont have any memory and that they forget things instantly but I dont think so.
> 
> When I tried to net Lilinette out she hid. When I get close to the aquarium she hides and sticks her head out once in a while. The vet said that the other fish will try to make her life end faster when they see that she is dying. Im afraid of that I hope thats not accurate because that would be bad and sad. I would think that the other fish are worried for her and care for her because shes their lady and shes the only one but Im not sure. Im just not sure of so many things but there are alot of contributing factors to all these issues so its most likely that no one would know you know?
> 
> I just hope that things dont make a turn for the worst.


Sounds like she had 0 marine life training. Fish do have memories, the no memory myth is just that: a myth. Schooling fish will protect injured members. Doesn't mean she is wrong about everything I would just take any recomendations she has for you with a grain of salt.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

Byron said:


> I can only say she is wrong on the water changes/bacteria issue. Nitrifying bacteria, indeed any bacteria, do not live in the water but on surfaces. So doing a water change is in no way killing off the bacteria, provided dechlorinator is used.
> 
> And I can assure you it is very dangerous to mix medications for the reason I gave previously. Not that she is saying different, but just for the record. Methylene blue is not likely to cause much of an issue as it is nothing more than a dye. Still, I wouldn't second guess this and mix things. Either or, up to you. Good luck.
> 
> Byron.



Methylene blue isnt just a dye, it can cure many things. such as uses in cancer/co2 poisoning/cyanide poisoning. It is a MAOI drug. (Monoamine Oxidase Inhibitor) drugs used for treatment of depression. Although Methylene isnt used for humans it can have the same effect. As for Erythromyocin an anti-biotic drug will help fight bacterial infection. 

The mixture of these drugs are able to be combined and used since they don't stack upon each other. each has their own special factors in treating. She did say to treat it exactly how she said because the bacteria can and will grow according to what you did not do. It is just like taking a vaccine. If you let the bacteria take some Erythromyocin without the full treatment then the next generation of the bacteria (a generation grow in 60 seconds to 7 days) will become resistant to that drug. likewise with MAOIs. so always QT and hospital them before anything

using the drugs is up to you


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

it is not the fact that she doesnt have much marine life training. it is more of the fact that she is a VET and this VET isnt specialized in aquatics. You have to note that she is a VET and all her training and schooling have been under medications/treatments, biology and animal care. it is like asking a biologist about a specific marine life. Note: i said BIOLOGIST not Marine biologist, Fish biologist, freshwater fish biologist, wildlife biologist.....meaning she studys it in general not to specifics. so she is thinking bacteria ----> erythromyocin ... water poisoning (ammonia/nitrate/nitrite/co2/cyanide) -----> methylene blue........ do you understand now?

its just like going to the doctors and telling them things. you have a hard time breathing? ----> inhaler..... you still have a hard time breathing ??? (bacteria??) ------> tetracycline...... etc..... until you are fine.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

yes I didnt suspect that. The specifics of aquatics are not in her memorized studies but the overall biology is. Thank you everyone for your help I am going to see if the first medication is going to work and after that I will move her to the hospital aquarium and treat her with the blue.

again guys thank you for your imput


----------

